# Gizmo



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

This is one of my bucks Gizmo. I have been trying for MONTHS to get decent pictures of but since he was a bottle baby and he's a little in love with him mommy (me) so I'm calling this good because I am so curious on his pros and cons. You don't need to hold anything back I know he's not perfect but he will be here till the day he dies. Not only do I love his smelly butt but he always throws nice small kids that grow fast so he's get gets all my first timer doelings to breed.














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Boy do I LOVE that head and horn set! How old is he? 

I'm not in to showing or anything, but the only thing that bugs me is how close his back feet are set together in both these photos.

Looks like an 'easy-keeper'!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

He just turned 2. He hasn't really been grained in the last year but he got run down a little a few months ago while with the girls. He takes his food very serious lol but is on his way to having a pen to his self so the others can gain weight too lol.
But yeah his lack of butt bugs me too. It isn't very wide across 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure looks like a solid boy!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like he tapers as he goes back. But he looks good, especially in his front half. Love the head and horn set


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

he's so cute!! but I do agree with you...he's got no butt!!! baby does NOT have back! lol.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was gonna shave his neck to see if he looks any better.....he has soooo much long hair on his neck but all my clippers are dull 
But no my baby has no back lol but his kids have semi decent behinds....not pig butts but better then his lol. He's my best friend so that's ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

he's adorable, and really. how can you resist that face??!?!?


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Well, I was going to say I liked his butt lol shows how good I am. Love his hairy chest though ;-)


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohh he is the sweetest buck ever. He loves his mommy  and when ever he's bad I just yell at him and you would think I beat him with the broken hearted look he gives me lol
His butt is going out.....like from front to back but from butt cheek to butt cheek not very wide.....do goats have butt cheeks lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Mine do because when they are being stubborn and don't want to move I pinch their butt cheeks lol then they stomp their feet and twitch their tail like a snake just bit them


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The other 2 bucks get their butts paddled from time to time. They are both pushy. Gizmo has only had a attitude once. I let a friend keep him for a few months to give her little buckling a friend. I don't know what went on over there but when he came home he challenged me....I mean on his back feet coming at me. He got nailed with the hot shot and that has been the end of it since he was 6 months old. Wish the other 2 were like him  but they are hard headed and seem to never learn


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I can't wait too see mine full grown. My bucks are only 7 months old and 3 months old. My 7 month old is going threw some wacky growth spurts. Is like one day he looks short and buff and the next he looks tall and skinny. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I wouldn't say that he just doesn't have any muscle in the rear. He has expression, he just gets narrower as he goes back into his hip. Which would hinder over all width and make it look like he is lighter muscled. He can still throw big legs as long as his kids have wide hips and carry into a wide base.


----------

